# Bonded Pair "Over Grooming" i.e. Plucking the heck out of each other?



## SftWrmRain (Sep 8, 2009)

As the title states, I have a tightly bonded pair that has recently began "over preening" each other. First it was the hen with a little bald spot over her ear, then it was him with a bald patch on his head, and now it's both of them looking scraggly. 

Both are growing in new feathers to replace the plucked ones, but I fear this is habit forming, and also wonder why they are doing this all of a sudden. She cannot go anywhere without him following closely behind, and they clearly like being together, so I hate to separate them if there is something I can do to remedy this situation. 

Thanks in advance for any opinions!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Has the pair ever been setup? Some of my pairs will do this when they want to go to nest.


----------



## SftWrmRain (Sep 8, 2009)

srtiels said:


> Has the pair ever been setup? Some of my pairs will do this when they want to go to nest.



Yes, they have. They have had a successful clutch, but I don't have intentions of giving them a box at this time (I have a hard time separating from the babies). Anything I can do to ease this behavior?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

How about trying a different cage...or in with a larger group of tiels?


----------



## Evelyn (Feb 22, 2010)

My Munchkin, the normal grey, plucks Liberty, on her head, I had to seperate them, had to buy another cage, but he almost plucked her bald on her head, caught him with her feathers in his mouth..He is not a mean bird just rough..Good luck with them..


----------



## SftWrmRain (Sep 8, 2009)

srtiels said:


> How about trying a different cage...or in with a larger group of tiels?


I've got them in my largest flight now, with 7-8 others. I have another smaller flight - I guess I could move a couple from that one over to the big flight and transfer the rough preeners to that one. They don't seem to have pulled any new feathers for a few days. They're getting new feathers in the plucked spots too - both of them. Thanks for your help!


----------

